# How to open D7100 RAW files in Lightroom 4..



## TheLost (Mar 15, 2013)

This works for OSX or Windows 8 (I've tested both.. but it should also work on Win7)

Grab a copy of 'exiftool' from here... ExifTool by Phil Harvey

From a terminal window (OSX) or command prompt (windows) type:
*exiftool -model=Nikon D5200 -ext nef <path to NEF files>
*
replace <path to NEF files> with the correct path to your RAW files.

for example:
c:\exiftool -model="Nikon D5200" -ext nef c:\images

or for mac users

exiftool -model="Nikon D5200" -ext nef /Users/Brian/images

You should then be able to import your files 


Big thanks to D7100 Tips (found on another site)


----------

